

3 Ways to Dramatically Improve Your Resume - lumens
http://blog.mightyspring.com/post/58163227155/3-ways-to-dramatically-improve-your-resume

======
lumens
OP here. Even great candidates tend to commit these faux pas. Increasing the
market's information about your appeal will improve the quality of incoming
opportunities. There is no reason not to be the best 'passive job seeker' you
can be.

